# What Family Guy character are you?



## Baytor (Sep 22, 2004)

What Family Guy character are you?  I was a little surprised.  I ended up as Stewie.  I figured Joe for sure.http://www.stanford.edu/~atd10/quizes/fgquiz.html


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 22, 2004)

My result:

"That's right, you are Lois. Underappreciated and overworked, you are a confident woman and comfortable with who you are as a person.  You would sacrifice everything for the ones you love.  You know how to keep a healthy balance between having fun and being productive."


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Flatlander (Sep 22, 2004)

Somewhat, perhaps.....


----------



## someguy (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm Brian.
eh not really


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

i got stewie also

now i've got to figure out what my deep dark secret is...


----------



## Xequat (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep, Stewie here, too.  I don't know what my dark secret is either, so it must really be a secret.


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 22, 2004)

S-t-e-w-i-e!!!!!!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm Lois also, Feisty.  Of course, how many female characters are there on that show?

 Nice to know I'm in good company, though! :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2004)

There are two primary female characters... Mother and Daughter but they're written well enough to hold their own against the other 4 male characters... even if one is a dog (Brian) Which is my character... only problem is I don't have a (hic) drinking (hic) pr-prroblemmm.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm Stewie as well.  Seems to be a trend.  
If you agree, pledge your eternal loyalty to me.
If you disagree, send me money.
I'll be happy either way.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 23, 2004)

Some people Paint... Some people Knit... Me?  I'm on the sauce...


----------



## Baytor (Sep 23, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> I'm Stewie as well. Seems to be a trend.
> If you agree, pledge your eternal loyalty to me.
> If you disagree, send me money.
> I'll be happy either way.


No, you must all pledge your eternal loyalty to me.
If you disagree, I shall have you all killed by my army of robot teddy bear ninjas.
VICTORY IS MINE!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, I seem to be the only Peter.  How peculiar.  What a funny word.  Peculiar.  Say it a few times to yourself, don't worry about those people watching you.  Repeat it over and over again.  Peculiar, peculiar, peculiar.  Say it louder.  Try saying it with a british accent.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> If you disagree, send me money.





			
				IamBaytor said:
			
		

> No, you must all pledge your eternal loyalty to me.



Ha! See to it that the cheque is in the morning's mail.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 23, 2004)

I am stewie... no surprise, he is my favorite character on the show


----------



## Baytor (Sep 24, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Ha! See to it that the cheque is in the morning's mail.


I would, but you won't be needing any money after I do to you what I did to Mr. Rogers!  It's funny, but "cheque" kind of sounds like "obliterate"!  :shock: 

Sorry...that episode was just on the other night.:boing1:


----------



## sifu nick (Oct 5, 2004)

I am Stewart Gilligan Griffin............Stewie: Easy! Massage the scalp. You're washing a baby's hair, not scrubbing vomit off your Christmas dress, you holiday drunk.


----------



## jaymo (Oct 5, 2004)

hmmmm, stewie. rather interesting i must say, kind of like smell of autumn.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 10, 2004)

I got Quagmire

Your life is that of a middle class playboy. Admit it, you would do anything for a romp in the sack... you can be direct, but often you'll resort to intentional deception to get what you want.

That was unexpected...sorta...well, not really :uhyeah:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm Joe.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Sarah (Oct 10, 2004)

Me too......you tell me your deep dark secret and Ill tell you mine....LOL





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

>


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 10, 2004)

"I like you...when I take over the world, your death shall be quick and painless..."

"Yes, but no sprinkles...for every sprinkle I find, I shall _kill_ you..."

Lois: Sweetie, it's broccoli, it's good for you. Now open up for the airplane....
Stewie: Never! Damn the broccoli, damn you, and damn the Wright brothers! 

"Damn you, vile woman! You've impeded my work since the day I escaped from your wretched womb."


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 11, 2004)

hm im joe


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 6, 2005)

Cleveland here. "Despite the monotone of your life and a rather uninteresting character, you are a nice guy. You are always there for your friends when they really need you. You fight for what you believe in but the ol' ball-n-chain has you pretty whipped". Other than the "ball-n-chain" crack, It describes me to a tee.....Steve


----------

